# Clausing Colchester 13"x36" Engine Lathe Parts Needed



## ChandlerW (Oct 14, 2015)

I posted over in parts wanted but this is probably a better forum since its Clausing-Colchester.
I scored a 1962 Clausing Colchester 13x36 engine lathe from craigslist.
I knew it was missing some parts but I didn't know how rare and expensive the parts can be.
I've tried Nobilla, PlazaMachinery, couple of other dealers in the UK, ebay.com, ebay.co.uk., and others.
I need the screw pinion (#8350), the handle (#8237), the dial (#8392), and the screw keep (#8261).
Also need the 63T gear for the power crossfeed. I'm going to get the Boston gear someone suggested but would like the original equipment if I can get it.


----------



## Kroll (Oct 25, 2015)

Good morning neighbor,looks like you and I are in the same boat.When I pick up my lathe I was thinking surly I would be able to find parts.Finding them I but paying for them is another problem.Just an FYI there is a Clausing dealer in the Houston area,but they also have the Clausing price.Frank is the guy that I talk to which they sell manuals and parts,super nice guy and very helpful.If you should give up on the use market I will find his email address----Good luck to us both----kroll


----------



## ChandlerW (Oct 27, 2015)

I got lucky and found the screw keep on ebay.co.uk. I was pestering a seller for a while and he emailed me when he listed the item.
I got a quote for a screw pinion for $575. Needless to say I'm going to have to keep looking for one.


----------



## ChandlerW (Oct 28, 2015)

This may very well turn in to a 'restoring this clausing colchester lathe' thread.
I cleaned out the headstock and put in some fresh iso 32 hydraulic oil. The 13x36 takes a little less than a gallon I found out. I did a google search and thought I needed 3 gallons. At $13 a gallon I was a little pained to buy 3, but I sucked it up and bought 3. Imagine my surprise when the Oil Fill Level sight glass was totally filled with fresh oil after the first gallon. The wife donated her new turkey baster to the cause and I got it down to the middle of the sight glass.


----------



## Kroll (Oct 29, 2015)

Well if I was closer I would purchase a gal from ya,I will need to buy one from someplace.Where did you find it???


----------



## ChandlerW (Oct 31, 2015)

I found it at Advance Auto Parts.
My research showed Tellus 27 was the same as ISO 32.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 2, 2015)

This is from BP NZ

Shell Tellus 27 equivalent
3372338 Castrol Hyspin AWS 32  smallest amount 20ltr
4102391 BP Hyspin AWS 32                      "              5ltr
3335088 BP HLP-HM 32 Energol            "              5ltr

Shell Tellus 33 Equivalent
3375782  Castrol Hyspin AWS 68    Smallest amount 20ltr
4102392                             "                          "
3335097 BP HLP-HM 68 Energol                "
3335096              "                                         "

Yeah and could I get the 5ltr amounts so still have 2 x 19 ltrs over the back of the lathe for the guy who cleans out the workshop after the promotion to the great workshop in the sky


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 2, 2015)

ChandlerW said:


> I got lucky and found the screw keep on ebay.co.uk. I was pestering a seller for a while and he emailed me when he listed the item.
> I got a quote for a screw pinion for $575. Needless to say I'm going to have to keep looking for one.



Do you have another lathe handy that you could use to make this part on?


----------



## ChandlerW (Nov 4, 2015)

4gsr said:


> Do you have another lathe handy that you could use to make this part on?


Yes. Are you looking for one? Do you need the measurements of this one?


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 4, 2015)

ChandlerW said:


> Yes. Are you looking for one? Do you need the measurements of this one?



No.  If you have another lathe available to you, this would be an easy part to make.  If you don't, I'll be willing to offer to make one for you.


----------



## Kroll (Nov 7, 2015)

Good afternoon neighbor,have you been able to find any parts that your looking for?I been keeping an eye out for ya but nothing.Visit other forums just not out there for now,but from what I been told is they do pop up.Myself I think that I will make what I have work and just purchase others from Clausing.I was able to find some roller bearings which is a big help.I notice on the front of your cabinet is a big tag with Clausing 13x36 engine lathe,is that a decal/stick or is it made out of metal?


----------



## ChandlerW (Nov 8, 2015)

Kroll said:


> Good afternoon neighbor,have you been able to find any parts that your looking for?I been keeping an eye out for ya but nothing.Visit other forums just not out there for now,but from what I been told is they do pop up.Myself I think that I will make what I have work and just purchase others from Clausing.I was able to find some roller bearings which is a big help.I notice on the front of your cabinet is a big tag with Clausing 13x36 engine lathe,is that a decal/stick or is it made out of metal?


Nothing new. The part from the UK showed up. The badge on the coolant door is all metal. I think its brass.


----------



## Kroll (Nov 10, 2015)

Chandler if you should get a chance and not to much trouble could you take some pics of the linkage that connects to the drum switch?I am having trouble trying to figure out the operating lever having a positive stop I guess and how all of the linkage is connected.I think I am missing some parts.But if time is short I understand,the manual that I have just does not explain it to where I understand.Guys if someone else has some pics ,could you share them of the linkage


----------



## ChandlerW (Nov 10, 2015)

Mine is wired up and not functional. I'll take a picture of what mine looks like right now. The previous owner wired it up and out of the way.


----------



## ChandlerW (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Kroll (Nov 14, 2015)

Awesome,thank you so much.That is perfect,shows all what I need Chandler, thanks for taking the time to post.
Whats your plan on the lathe,going to use it as is?I did get another price on couple other parts that I though I just wanted to replace.But at over 200 ea for just what is called sec shaft screw plug I will just use what I have.


----------



## ChandlerW (Nov 22, 2015)

I scored the 63 tooth gear for my cross slide power feed. Now I need a screw pinion, handle and dial.
I had to get one from the UK. Total cost was $58. Shipping was $30.


----------



## Kroll (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats on the score,a member had told me that just keep looking and don't give up.Persistence has paid off for you,myself I haven't move pass the spindle head.I had to buy an oil seal from Clausing which I order on Saturday,very slow process


----------

